# [VZW] Galaxy S3 Verizon Keyboard Lag!



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a GSIII on Verizon and I'm pretty frustrated with the keyboard lag that happens while there is an outgoing message. I'm rooted on SynergyROM and everything is working great. Transitions are fast and navigating is fast, but when I'm in my messaging app (stock touchwiz and I also tried third party apps) when i send a text, I'll press send and continue typing and I type a whole sentence and the phone is barely finishing the last couple of words after I am done.

Is anyone else having this problem and/or know how to fix this? It seems to be the outgoing message that is slowing the phone up.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

greenlantan said:


> I have a GSIII on Verizon and I'm pretty frustrated with the keyboard lag that happens while there is an outgoing message. I'm rooted on SynergyROM and everything is working great. Transitions are fast and navigating is fast, but when I'm in my messaging app (stock touchwiz and I also tried third party apps) when i send a text, I'll press send and continue typing and I type a whole sentence and the phone is barely finishing the last couple of words after I am done.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem and/or know how to fix this? It seems to be the outgoing message that is slowing the phone up.


Hmmm, no lag for me at all. Are you using stock keyboard? If so, try a third party keyboard and see if that helps.


----------



## Bleeds (Jul 6, 2011)

IM using Swype, and I do not see that lag either.. could be the stock keyboard..
Good luck..
Bleeds


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Try thumb keyboard - always switch to this. Swype is great too.


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try another keyboard and see how it goes.

Even on stock right out of the box, the whole phone would stutter when an outgoing message was in the middle of sending.

Forreal, I'm gonna cry if I can't fix this.

**
I tried some different keyboards and the lag is still there. It got a little better, but its still there. I'm one of those people who are used to talking on AIM back then. So instead of texting a long reply, I would text and hit enter, then continue to text and hit enter, and so on. I don't know why it lags while a message is sending!! arghhh


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

My wife's phone does this too. She is on rooted stock with swype. I still haven't figured out what is causing it.


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

I seen that myself. I just live with it because the other 99.99% of the time it is not sending a message and I want to type at the same time it does not lag.


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

That happened to me on stock rooted. I re-installed Swift Key and BAM! Fixed!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

try a different SMS app. I recommend GO SMS. stock app is complete crap, so is the keyboard.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> try a different SMS app. I recommend GO SMS. stock app is complete crap, so is the keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


the LED flashing wasnt working on this.. was it fixed? It would just show a solid light.


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

GarryLumpkins said:


> That happened to me on stock rooted. I re-installed Swift Key and BAM! Fixed!


SwiftKey ftw.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

GarryLumpkins said:


> That happened to me on stock rooted. I re-installed Swift Key and BAM! Fixed!


I love you.

**Damn its just the trial version. Sucks I would have to pay 3.99 for a keyboard that shouldn't lag in the first place.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> the LED flashing wasnt working on this.. was it fixed? It would just show a solid light.


it has been working fine for me since I got the phone.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

greenlantan said:


> I love you.
> 
> **Damn its just the trial version. Sucks I would have to pay 3.99 for a keyboard that shouldn't lag in the first place.


If it makes you feel better, Swiftkey does a helluva lot morethan not lag. It's prediction engine is unparalleled.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> If it makes you feel better, Swiftkey does a helluva lot morethan not lag. It's prediction engine is unparalleled.


And it has arrow buttons and will learn from your social media posts and email and texts.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd try factory reset first. No reason why everyone's keyboard works fine and yours doesn't. If you got a bad factory flash then it may have issues no matter what keyboard you try.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> I'd try factory reset first. No reason why everyone's keyboard works fine and yours doesn't. If you got a bad factory flash then it may have issues no matter what keyboard you try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


That would require a unroot and back to stock, right?


----------



## techjpo (Jul 25, 2011)

Two things I did: install the JellyBean keyboard(it was in the market) and disable the popup under the key board settings. Zips right along, plus I think the JB keyboard is awesome. After using it on my Galaxy Nexus, I put it on the S3.


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

techjpo said:


> Two things I did: install the JellyBean keyboard(it was in the market) and disable the popup under the key board settings. Zips right along, plus I think the JB keyboard is awesome. After using it on my Galaxy Nexus, I put it on the S3.


Thanks. I did try that and it eliminated the problem. But so did Swiftkey and I just love the look of their keyboard!


----------

